# Goats jumping up and tilting head backwards?



## Evergreen160 (Jan 15, 2013)

My 1 year old nubian wether has been doing the weirdest thing.  He jumps up so that his front legs are on the fence or barn wall then tips his head backwards so that he is stretching his neck out and looking upside down.  He has been doing this the whole time we have owned him - 6 months.  Today my Alpine doe (10 mo old) started doing the exact same thing!  They are buds and play together,.... but are they playing together?  Or is this some weird neurological thing?  Worried.


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm going to guess it's NOT a neurological problem as one of my does does this as well! She does it all over the place...all the time! She's also my 'climber'...so I think she's scoping things out...preparing her next great escape! Can someone else chime in? (I just thought she was "special"...)


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 15, 2013)

Milly does it all the time too.


----------



## pdpo222 (Jan 15, 2013)

My goats with horns do this all the time.  Scratch with their horns.   I assume goats don't know they don't have horns so still do this.  It's like they have an itch and are trying to scratch it with their horns.  No problem.


----------



## Catahoula (Jan 16, 2013)

LOL, Walter does it all the time. I think he is just looking around checking his surrounding without moving his body.


----------



## Martin's Grove (Mar 21, 2013)

My little doe does it all the time. I think it is a normal goat behavior.


----------



## Jewls819 (Mar 21, 2013)

My little buck does it too!


----------



## newbiekat (Mar 22, 2013)

My Boer doe does it too. Thought it was the strangest thing for a while, then just came to realize.. that's Chunk!


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 22, 2013)

Goats are capricious.    In any other species this would qualify them for special education and an IEP.  In the goat world, the more odd and weird they are, the more qualified they are for a crown and a purple cape plus dominion over the kingdom of the goats (or at least the immediate herd).  

It is my express opinion, therefore, that many little boys and girls born into the human world, are actually reincarnations of goat kids that were too serious in the goat herd in their previous lives, thus they are doomed to be on an IEP in the public school system for behavioral difficulties, even though they are just really capricious little children.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Mar 22, 2013)

You mean like this????


----------



## Mamaboid (Mar 22, 2013)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Goats are capricious.    In any other species this would qualify them for special education and an IEP.  In the goat world, the more odd and weird they are, the more qualified they are for a crown and a purple cape plus dominion over the kingdom of the goats (or at least the immediate herd).
> 
> It is my express opinion, therefore, that many little boys and girls born into the human world, are actually reincarnations of goat kids that were too serious in the goat herd in their previous lives, thus they are doomed to be on an IEP in the public school system for behavioral difficulties, even though they are just really capricious little children.


----------

